# DDoS "Charlotte"



## Heiko (12 Januar 2006)

Der Name des dritten DoS in diesem Jahr:

*Charlotte*

*Zeitraum:*
12.01.2006, 11.30 h - 17.45 h

*Beschreibung:*
Angriff gegen den Apache und SYN-Flood

*Namensgeber:* 
Teleton


----------



## sascha (12 Januar 2006)

Und immer dran denken: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13322

 8)


----------

